# ·· REVIEW ··· *NEW* ECS Tuning Stage-1 (12.1") Rear Brake Upgrade ·· PICTURES!! ··



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Overview*
Today, after work, I stopped by ECS Tuning to drop off some parts for my A2 16V that is getting work done. While there I found out that the new brake kits they released just recently were in stock. When you see it in person, and the price starts at only *$439*, it is hard to resist. So needless to say, I bought a set!
What you are about to read is my review of the purchase, install and thus far a small drive on the system. If you have any questions about the kit please direct them to the sales staff at ECS Tuning as they can better help you. I'm not a paid staff member of theirs, and don't have all the technical info that they do. Meanwhile, read on and enjoy!
*Quality of Product*
Many of you have purchased products custom fabricated from ECS before so you know what to expect. Well, take it up a notch! This kit comes with the rotor ring already attached to the custom hat which is trick looking black with machined in wording and info. Torqued to spec you need just toss it on the car. All hardware and the ring itself is cad coated to prevent rust, for a longer life. Brackets are top-notch, everything is included. ECS is finishing their "install" manual for the rear kit but I saw some of the pics for it (thanks Paul) and it looks like it'll be really nice!
*Installation Info*
Total time : 3 hours. Good? I'd say so... considering that a good portion of that time was spent looking for tools. First side took 2 hrs, second side about 1 hr. Based on that, I'd say to leave yourself 2-3 hours if you use the instructions ECS will soon have. This install is not difficult, just time consuming. I'll touch down briefly on the install, and give some pointers.
After you take off your wheel, the first thing I recommend doing is taking some WD40 and spraying the two carrier bolts that hold the carrier to the car. These will be the hardest to break loose in a short while, so get them "moist" now and let them soak in a bit. Meanwhile, the first thing I did was to "extend" some slack of the e-brake portion of the rear brakes. You basically remove one of the metal hangars of the cable and then the bracket that holds the e-brake to the rear arm needs to be loosened, about 1-2 inches slack pulled thru (new setup move caliper back so it needs more length), and then tighten it back up. Again, ECS will have install info that will make this VERY clear.
Then I removed the caliper from the carrier, and let it just dangle there. Now you remove the carrier from the car -- be careful it was hard to break loose on my car (39k miles) but it came out .. be sure to use the right size allen head and dont strip the bolt. Once off, you need to clean all areas of the carrier that are near the rotor, as clean as you can to allow for this new rotor. Remove the stock rotor and you get to the "fun" part...
To clear the new rotor you need to make sure that your dust shield is bent back. There is no way to remove the dust shield without removal/replacement of the whole hub assmebly. Instead ECS suggest you use a metal snips/shear to break the shield into 3 "sections" and bend it back. Using a pliers, c-clamp, and a hammer I didnt have a snips but still managed to bend the dust shield back. It wont look pretty but the new rotor as you can see covers it entirely. If you have a dremel-type tool with the right cutting device, you could remove the dust shield 90% and just deal with it that way.
Once the dust shield is out of the way you test fit the rotor that it clears the dust shield. Once it does, remove the rotor, attach the new ECS-supplied black bracket, attach the rotor using the set screw, attach the original carrier, and then attach the new pads with the caliper slid over. Voila! That is pretty much it... not hard, but it takes some time to get that dust shield right... you'll be back/forth testing the rotor for clearance, etc. Second time around it goes a HECK of a lot faster......
*Visual Impressions*
If ever there were an upgrade that I did that I stepped back from and REALLY loved, this is it. Never have I seen a car with a rear brake kit as gorgeous! I'm really happy with this setup. It looks the part... even behind my 19" wheels it looks as good as my ECS Stg3 fronts. WOW! Lets face it the rear brakes on our cars do little anyhow... this is more a cosmetic upgrade than anything. And it looks the part... at this price, people should be eating these up in no time!
*Driving Impressions*
Although I drove the car on a test spin and then 10-15min drive home from where I did the work, there isn't much to report. It drives great, just like before. Previously I had Mintex Red pads under the OEM setup. Now the bigger rotors are nice but nothing changed enough to say it feels better. I'll be track racing the car in about 8-10 weeks so I'll have more to report then. It should be a nice setup with good cooling characteristics, etc. Works flawless, and if I had to do it again easily a 2hr job tops!
*Conclusion*
For the price you get such a GREAT kit, I can't say enough. Looks INTENSE, fits AMAZING (snug, fit/finish was perfect -- almost better than OEM!!!) -- and it works great right out of the box. Thumbs up to ECS.... they have a killer product line in their brakes and this is a prime example.... go buy'em folks, its wicked!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by Shaka, 11:53 PM 3-19-2003]


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: ·· REVIEW ··· *NEW* ECS Tuning Stage-1 (12.1") Rear Brake Upgrade ·· PICTURES!! ·· (Shaka)*

Damn this kit looks good. I always thought the dust shield was also useful at keeping rocks from chipping the rotor . . . I have had asphalt sprayed on the inside of my rims because of half-a$$ road work.







I am thinking you might be able to cut off part of the stock shield and take the shield off a car that comes with large rotors stock and just cut it to mate up and then rivet it on or something. Just a thought. Big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to ECS once again.


----------



## little p (Apr 29, 2000)

*Re: ·· REVIEW ··· *NEW* ECS Tuning Stage-1 (evilpat)*

A post with pics by 10:00 pm? Not bad, what time did we get off the phone 7? You are a badass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Glad to hear that things went smoothly. They look great.

Paint your calipers, beanbag.


----------



## atlasfields (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: ·· REVIEW ··· *NEW* ECS Tuning Stage-1 (little p)*

Gotta say very sweet. I am going with the "new" stage two front (once it's ready!) and the back are a must. Oh...hey, you have got to paint those calipers!


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: ·· REVIEW ··· *NEW* ECS Tuning Stage-1 (atlasfields)*

Caliper paint is a must if you want to cosmetically get this kit 100% -- but I didn't have any so I'll do that as a weekend project sometime in the future. Black painted calipers would set this kit off nicely, dontcha think? Hehe... cheers!


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: ·· REVIEW ··· *NEW* ECS Tuning Stage-1 (12.1") Rear Brake Upgrade ·· PICTURES!! ·· (Shaka)*

*Addendum*
When you install this kit, be sure to put new loc-tite on the two OEM carrier bolts that you re-use. Otherwise you may find them backing out and you don't want to learn the hard way what can happen. So please, whenever using a stretch bolt on a car use new ones the 2nd time. And whenver you remove a loc-tite'd OEM bolt, re-loc-tite it. G'luck!!


----------



## SurrealGTI (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: ·· REVIEW ··· *NEW* ECS Tuning Stage-1 (Shaka)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the best reviewer on vortex.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: ·· REVIEW ··· *NEW* ECS Tuning Stage-1 (12.1") Rear Brake Upgrade ·· PICTURES!! ·· (Shaka)*

quote:[HR][/HR]*Driving Impressions*
Although I drove the car on a test spin and then 10-15min drive home from where I did the work, there isn't much to report. It drives great, just like before. Previously I had Mintex Red pads under the OEM setup. Now the bigger rotors are nice but nothing changed enough to say it feels better. I'll be track racing the car in about 8-10 weeks so I'll have more to report then. It should be a nice setup with good cooling characteristics, etc. Works flawless, and if I had to do it again easily a 2hr job tops![HR][/HR]​THANK YOU for your honesty .... there is usually way too much hype in "reviews" about recent upgrades http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## little p (Apr 29, 2000)

*Re: ·· REVIEW ··· *NEW* ECS Tuning Stage-1 (12.1") Rear Brake Upgrade ·· PICTURES!! ·· (Shaka)*

BEFORE








AFTER.








Thought everyone would like to see that.


[Modified by little p, 1:15 PM 3-22-2003]


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: ·· REVIEW ··· *NEW* ECS Tuning Stage-1 (little p)*

Thanks Greg... cool !!!


----------



## volksdubber (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: ·· REVIEW ··· *NEW* ECS Tuning Stage-1 (Shaka)*

Useless for a 337 (Since we have 10.1 VENTED REARS!!!







) but sure looks very good!


[Modified by volksdubber, 12:32 PM 3-23-2003]


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: ·· REVIEW ··· *NEW* ECS Tuning Stage-1 (volksdubber)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Useless for a 337 (Since we have 10.1 VENTED REARS!!!







) but sure looks very good!
[HR][/HR]​Not for long, look for some 12" vented rear rotor upgrades for your 337 coming soon!


----------



## JasonParson (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: ·· REVIEW ··· *NEW* ECS Tuning Stage-1 (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Is it wise to use these brakes on a MKIV with the stock 11" rotors in front??


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: ·· REVIEW ··· *NEW* ECS Tuning Stage-1 (JasonParson)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Is it wise to use these brakes on a MKIV with the stock 11" rotors in front??[HR][/HR]​You wont offset the brake bias if that is what you mean. It'll perform just fine... it would basically allow for better cooling in the rear but its more a cosmetic thing than anything else.
More a question is, why? I'd spend money on better front brakes (like the new ECS Stg1 kit that just came out in the $600 price range that uses a 13.1" front with the stock caliper). My preferace is fronts first... my rears came as a "balance" to the visual as well as better performance.
Hope this answers your question ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JasonParson (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: ·· REVIEW ··· *NEW* ECS Tuning Stage-1 (Shaka)*

Answers my question fully! Thank you


----------



## volksdubber (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: ·· REVIEW ··· *NEW* ECS Tuning Stage-1 (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Not for long, look for some 12" vented rear rotor upgrades for your 337 coming soon![HR][/HR]​DAMMIT stop haunting me!!!!!!!!!!!














you are forcing me to buy parts!








Hey... *TOM* do you sell the brackets alone to use the front Porsche Brembo calipers...? If yes.. How much? (For the 337) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by volksdubber, 10:08 PM 3-23-2003]


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: ·· REVIEW ··· *NEW* ECS Tuning Stage-1 (volksdubber)*

*volksdubber* - Here is what you want for $949.00(scroll down to"ECS Stage 2(version 1) Porsche Big Brake - front") The kit includes the brakcets, calipers, lines, banjo bolts, hardware, pad dampners, ATE SuperBlue, Pads and all necessary mounting hardware. The kit uses your existing 12.3" rotors. Then at a later date upgrade to our 2 piece 12.3" light weight rotor that will be introduced soon.


[Modified by [email protected], 2:33 PM 3-24-2003]


----------



## volksdubber (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: ·· REVIEW ··· *NEW* ECS Tuning Stage-1 ([email protected])*

You knwo that you guys are killing me








Why do you have to propose *exacly* what I want...


----------



## stuex (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: ·· REVIEW ··· *NEW* ECS Tuning Stage-1 (12.1") Rear Brake Upgrade ·· PICTURES!! ·· (Shaka)*

Great review http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'd be interested to hear how the track session goes. I've found that on my car, the nose dives and the back gets quite light. Not sure if this is just a mkiv/bug characteristic, something to do with my suspension setup, or due to the fact that I'm slightly lacking in rear braking. Of course, this light rear end feel is amplified with 1/4 tank and no back seat, spare, tools, amps, sub, etc.
In theory this should provide better braking due to the larger rotors...


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: ·· REVIEW ··· *NEW* ECS Tuning Stage-1 (stuex)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I've found that on my car, the nose dives and the back gets quite light. ... something to do with my suspension setup...[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Yup! Spring rates are too low, damper valving isn't firm enough. What are you running for suspension?


----------



## stuex (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: ·· REVIEW ··· *NEW* ECS Tuning Stage-1 (f1forkvr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Yup! Spring rates are too low, damper valving isn't firm enough. What are you running for suspension?[HR][/HR]​My suspension set up is as follows: Bilstein PSS coilovers, autotech front antisway bar, poly control arm bushes, neuspeed front lower tie bar, o-bars rear antisway bar and 18x8 wheels... ride height is approx 1.5" lower than stock.
edit: not meaning to hijack this thread... 


[Modified by stuex, 5:26 PM 3-27-2003]


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: ·· REVIEW ··· *NEW* ECS Tuning Stage-1 (stuex)*

quote:[HR][/HR]edit: not meaning to hijack this thread... [HR][/HR]​Actually what you bring is a TOTALLY on topic here... people need to realize what will be provided with a brake kit like this. And as much as I am all about helping ECS with their sales, my main goal is to provide my "followers" with honest advice.
What you suffer on track (nose drive) is very common when tracking a car. You'll see nose dive in just about any car when you race. Firmer springs up front and good dampening shocks are the key. Brakes dont matter, its weight transfer, plain and simple.
Of course you want the brakes to be good all around, but because physics proves that the weight/momentum transfers forward, those front wheels do most of the braking anyhow. That is why usually front brakes go first (although mk4's have a strange rear brake wear-prematurity issue... totally off topic here).
After 60k miles on my Dodge Neon, with about 250+ *MILES* track time (wow!), the rear brakes were only replaced one time, believe it or not. So that being said, dont expect this rear brake kit to help with your issue of nose dive.
If you'd like to help your situation, get stiffer springs in the front, or adjustable shocks and play around with various settings. Be careful, however, as if you stiffen the front too much and not the rear, the car will exhibit more FWD pushing thru turns and wont react to turn in as quickly. But I digress, now you should go to the Suspension tech forum for more help there... cheers!!


----------



## GeneH (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: ·· REVIEW ··· *NEW* ECS Tuning Stage-1 (12.1") Rear Brake Upgrade ·· PICTURES!! ·· (Shaka)*

got any pix farther away?......preferably one back and one with the front


----------



## josh3gti (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: ·· REVIEW ··· *NEW* ECS Tuning Stage-1 (GeneH)*

still running Mintex Red's with these?


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: ·· REVIEW ··· *NEW* ECS Tuning Stage-1 (GeneH)*

Mintex Red street pads are all you need for rear brakes on a Mk4 chassis. Because the rears dont get hot enough, there is no reason to warrant a race pad. Most race pads dont work well when cold, whereas the Mintex Red works great in all street conditions. Even on the track the rears wont need more than a street pad. Don't waste your cash.... get the Mintex Red pads, and be done!
I'll try to get more pix of this setup next time it warms up enough to wash my car again and take more snaps. I'll get some trying to show the whole side of the car so you can see the rears better on the setup, etc. Look for that soon, if the Cleveland cold snap goes away...


----------



## josh3gti (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: ·· REVIEW ··· *NEW* ECS Tuning Stage-1 (Shaka)*

this might sound idiotic, who says since this utilizes stock carrier, caliper and pads...why couldn't we just go and buy a 13.1" rotor and put it on? isn't that sort of the same idea? perhaps i am missing something?


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: ·· REVIEW ··· *NEW* ECS Tuning Stage-1 (josh3gti)*









quote:[HR][/HR]this might sound idiotic, who says since this utilizes stock carrier, caliper and pads...why couldn't we just go and buy a 13.1" rotor and put it on? isn't that sort of the same idea? perhaps i am missing something?[HR][/HR]​You are missing the fact that there are brackets/bolts as shown above. Sure you could go ahead and "duplicate" them yourself -- but they have been precision measured and manufactured to relocate the caliper EXACTLY where it needs to be. You cant use a bigger/different rotor without a bracket to relocate the caliper.
Based on this, you also will find that it would be hard to find a rotor with the correct offset in the hub to put the rotor ring in the right place. Keep in mind there are also custom hats on these 2pc rotors that are also spec'd out dimensionally JUST RIGHT for our cars.
Hope this explains it better.... now go order a kit! LOL....


----------

